# Geri inspired



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geri inspired this thread. Those with weird or unrecognizable handles or usernames, feel free to explain them. My "davetgabby" is simply my first name followed by the initial of my last name Thorpe followed by gabby , which is my wife's nickname. the small t acts like a plus sign therefore dave and gabby; LOL


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

My mother thought I was a boy so I was to be named Mason Leo after my 2 grandfathers, when I showed up as a girl my name was quickly changed to Leigha Mason eace:

Which was usually followed by DANGIT! (As in LEIGHAMASONDANGIT!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay Dave, here you go. Pjewel stands for perfect jewel. The story is, before we got engaged, my husband took me with him to pick out an engagement ring (a wonderful idea). We both had contacts through the family to diamond dealers. When we walked into the place (recommended by my family), the guy had three rings for me to try. They were all nice, but one had a stunning stone. I, of course, picked that one (not coincidentally, the most expensive). The dealer said to my then fiance, "I'll put them all behind my back and mix them up. She'll never know which is which." Time and again I picked the "gem."

So, the story he told for years was "she's blind as a bat, but she can see a flaw in a diamond at twenty paces." Hence, the moniker "perfect jewel."


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

cool stories! I had no idea Geri.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Okay Dave, here you go. Pjewel stands for perfect jewel. The story is, before we got engaged, my husband took me with him to pick out an engagement ring (a wonderful idea). We both had contacts through the family to diamond dealers. When we walked into the place (recommended by my family), the guy had three rings for me to try. They were all nice, but one had a stunning stone. I, of course, picked that one (not coincidentally, the most expensive). The dealer said to my then fiance, "I'll put them all behind my back and mix them up. She'll never know which is which." Time and again I picked the "gem."
> 
> So, the story he told for years was that I was blind as a bat, but I could see a flaw in a diamond at twenty paces. Hence, the moniker "perfect jewel."


How sweet is that Geri, thanks for sharing. Can't wait to hear from Thumper. And I guess Heather's is straight forward. . If anyone has someone they'd like to hear from , call them out. Need a few laughs. We're getting another snow storm.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry Dave, no laughs with mine. The name of my corp was Iron Island Fitness, hence Irnfit.

Geri, love your story.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It was a funny story. He got a lot of mileage out of it. It still makes me smile to this day.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Geri I LOVE your story. I am The Laughing Magpie, there is a Australian wine with the same name, not why I use this name but, DH gave me some for Christmas two years ago. When I moved here from So.CA because it was eaiser for me to relocate (the bribe was I would not have to work unless I wanted to) DH had been married to a woman who was very notorious in these parts. Here in our small circle, south: Gossip the bitcher and meaner the best. Yep! Its served with sweet tea and a insincere smile. Every quicy tidbit is examined in titillating detail, this happens so often it takes on a life of its own. So this is how the word on the ex has come about some true, some with a whole nether world mystique. The part I did not appreciate is how so many wanted to share this gossip with me the newbe. As time went on I did not rise to the bait and acted uninterested. So the ante went up. I would get these calls and when I would say she didn't live here, people would argue and say things like since when, and I am her best friend and she will be back etc. So I started saying she has been gone for 4 yrs and he has married someone new, then they would say, can't be they never heard such a thing, so when did this happen and to who? I said her name is "Magpie". They would say what kind of name is that and I would say I believe she's a native american. This would get a you don't say. Pretty soon all over town people were talking about Magpie, DH's partners would tell him this rumor. It wasn't until he got the American Express invitation for his wife Magpie that he need to be fully enlightened, so he dubbed me Laughing Magpie because I was having a big laugh at the town gossips' expense and as we all know Magpies talk and talk and talk.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute story!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

These stories are so interesting....

When we lived in OH we had acreage in the country. The property was located halfway between the small towns of Bellbrook and Waynesville....hence "Waybrook" became the name for our home and land....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I often wondered about you two Michele and Robbie. Thanks , this is interesting. I just finished shoveling another foot of snow. This wasn't even called for. Keep em coming. There's a lot of weird names out there.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I love these stories!!! I look forward to reading other stories behind all the names.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great stories about names I've often wondered about, too? I know there are more of you out there - 'fess up!

Of course I'm Kathie - obviously!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My username describes my political affiliation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ninja said:


> I love these stories!!! I look forward to reading other stories behind all the names.


Well Lumi, what's with Ninja. and Kathie, what's with the weird spelling? ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

trueblue said:


> My username describes my political affiliation.


Yeah , but the Saints are black and gold. ?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I am a CPA and accountants aren't known for their creativity so mine is my first initial and last name...so lame!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> Well, I am a CPA and accountants aren't known for their creativity so mine is my first initial and last name...so lame!!!


We'll forgive you Deb.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Well Lumi, what's with Ninja. and Kathie, what's with the weird spelling? ound:


LOL well Ninja is the name of my little Hav  He got that name because whenever we would leave him in an open room we put a baby gate to block access to the entire house and he fit right inbetween the gates. Then we had to resort to putting pillows on the outside to block him from escaping. He would sneak through the gate and climb under the pillows to walk around the house. Then we had to put gallons of water holding the pillow down from the inside of the gate. Took him a while but he would push the water gallons out to the side move the pillow and sneak out AGAIN and sneak up behind us. That is how he got his name....I always wondered why we got a dog that was smarter then us ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine is nothing mysterious and there is another nearly identical to it on the forum. PLUS, my Miggy boy is not represented. Oh well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah , but the Saints are black and gold. ?


true dat!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beth that is a good name for her. I love it. She looks like a Pixie. So sweet. She's one of my favorites.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Dave-and you are one of hers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kara, we're waiting.? op2:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Well Lumi, what's with Ninja. and Kathie, what's with the weird spelling? ound:


Weird? I like to think of it as "different"! LOL Besides, that's how my mother decided to spell it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:


Kathie said:


> Weird? I like to think of it as "different"! LOL Besides, that's how my mother decided to spell it!


Maybe she thought you were weird.? Just kidding. Actually Kathy and Sara are my two favorite names.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a fun thread!!!!! We're all waiting for your story. Kathie when I was growing up I had several girl friends with the name Cathy all spelled in different ways, I think the name was so popular some mothers wanted to make it special. I have a very good friend Cathy I aways tease, when she was in school she had a math teacher who would always spell her name with a K, she hated it, of course I call her Cathy with a K and obnoxiously tell everyone she spells her name with a K.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robbie, my name is Kathleen and I believe it is usually spelled with a K but not too many Kathy's have an ie on the end instead the y. I guess my mother wanted to be a little different but I still have family that spell it with a y! And it used to really burn my mother up!!! She would write them letters and when she wrote my name she would always underline the ie several times.....LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Robbie, my name is Kathleen and I believe it is usually spelled with a K but not too many Kathy's have an ie on the end instead the y. I guess my mother wanted to be a little different but I still have family that spell it with a y! And it used to really burn my mother up!!! She would write them letters and when she wrote my name she would always underline the ie several times.....LOL


That's why we all love ya Kathie. ound:ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, Thats it my friend is Cathrine but the members on her mom's side did the K the teacher was icing on the cake, burned her up back in the day (hehe).
As for me my name is really Robbie but people often write Roberta.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie is as about as unique as Kathie 

However, this wasn't my original screen name when I joined this forum. Up until late 2007 or early 2008 I was Havashadow. After the terrible loss of our sweet little Shadow it just didn't fit anymore so, I asked Melissa to please change it for me. At that time I wasn't feeling too creative so I just went with what everyone calls me.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL Kathie thats funny. Your mom wanted to make her statement and make sure people got it RIGHT!!! I like that it's different...it's always better that way


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks! Glad everyone approves of my name - even though as a username is not very creative!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbeech said:


> Well, I am a CPA and accountants aren't known for their creativity so mine is my first initial and last name...so lame!!!


I'm MARRIED to a CPA... maybe that accounts for MY lack of creativity. krandall (K)aren Randall


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I doubt anyone has had difficulty figuring mine out, but just in case.....

It comes from a song by the Rolling Stones - Mothers Little Helper

"What a drag it is getting old.
Kids are different today,
I hear ev'ry mother say
Mother needs something today to calm her down
And though she's not really ill
There's a little yellow pill
She goes running for the shelter of a mother's little helper
And it helps her on her way, gets her through her busy day."......................

But who needs a 'little yellow pill' when they have a Havanese?! When I am stressing, I have gotten into the habit of sitting in our recliner with my little black and tan 'pill' and chill.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, I'm picturing you with beautiful little Augie, making everything alright. Good thing you mentioned the little yellow pill though. I almost forgot to take my little red one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ROCK ON Linda.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

When I was a little girl, the apartment building we lived in was having a big addition built on. One of the carpenters working on the project was this old grandfatherly guy, and he always called me Dodrop. He's the only person that ever called me that, but apparently I liked it, cause I have aways used it on the puter, and actually, back in the CB days, I also used it as my 'handle'! Hee Hee! The 82 is the year I graduated...Would of rather not revealed that...
Good thread idea, Dave!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great name, Stacey. And you graduated in '82?? You are still a spring chicken (in my book!). :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Great name, Stacey. And you graduated in '82?? You are still a spring chicken (in my book!). :biggrin1:


yeah not like us old Stones fans. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Clearly, I am not as creative as some of you folks!! The initial of my first name, my last name, and I'm one of 5 kids!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Clearly, I am not as creative as some of you folks!! The initial of my first name, my last name, and I'm one of 5 kids!


Yeah Linda for a makeup artist, we were expecting more. ound:


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

mine too is not that "creative", but does have some history We have two sons and their friends always ended up at our house, especially through the high school years. So, we were just know as the Hutson's house - so that has always stuck as our handle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Kara, we're waiting.? op2:


LOL! Well, most people think it is a dog's name, or what I was going to name Gucci when I joined, but honestly, I don't have a really interesting story on it, its actually my nickname when I was younger, a friend of mine, we used to introduce ourselves as "Thumper and Bambi" and would tell people that was our stage names....ound:, but it stuck, I still have a group of friends who call me Thumper.

I am a Thumper and Bambi fan, and I even like the woman named Thumper who was uber tough on the james Bond movie (I forget which one) but she was bad arse...

And, I still have an email I use with 'thumper', so I tend to sign on to places with it since its my email name.

I do like the stories behind the names, what a neat idea for a thread 

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's cute Kara. funny how names stick sometimes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> When I was a little girl, the apartment building we lived in was having a big addition built on. One of the carpenters working on the project was this old grandfatherly guy, and he always called me Dodrop. He's the only person that ever called me that, but apparently I liked it, cause I have aways used it on the puter, and actually, back in the CB days, I also used it as my 'handle'! Hee Hee! The 82 is the year I graduated...Would of rather not revealed that...
> Good thread idea, Dave!


I agree... THAT one made me laugh! I WISH I graduated in '82!!!!!

(I HATE those forms you fill out on the computer where you ahve to scroll down till you get to your birth year. I have to go down such a LONG way!!!:biggrin1


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I agree... THAT one made me laugh! I WISH I graduated in '82!!!!!
> 
> (I HATE those forms you fill out on the computer where you ahve to scroll down till you get to your birth year. I have to go down such a LONG way!!!:biggrin1


Ha - And I have a hunch YOUR graduation date would look good to me as well! 

And I know what people mean by creativity and accountants. My husband is one........... Ha....creative - Not too much


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Thumper said:


> LOL! Well, most people think it is a dog's name, or what I was going to name Gucci when I joined, but honestly, I don't have a really interesting story on it, its actually my nickname when I was younger, a friend of mine, we used to introduce ourselves as "Thumper and Bambi" and would tell people that was our stage names....ound:, but it stuck, I still have a group of friends who call me Thumper.
> 
> I am a Thumper and Bambi fan, and I even like the woman named Thumper who was uber tough on the james Bond movie (I forget which one) but she was bad arse...
> 
> ...


I went to school with a girl named Bambi, and I just loved her. She was so sweet and I always remembered her, so when I was expecting my second child I mentioned if it was a girl I liked the name Bambi. My then 1.5 year old son, in all his innocence, said "if it is a boy can we call him Thumper?" HAHA:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh come on accountants can be creative. Most people who do not know me well are shocked to find out I was an accounting major. I went to UCLA and started as a creative writing major but the math was hard!!!!! Math and most things with numbers have been a challenge for me. Well I needed to finish college quickly to get back to work and I loved the english, lit and writing classes soooo much they were taking me forever. I had a wise counsellor tell me what ever I took, I could always write because a certain element of what made me good at it was already there. So I changed my major to accounting and UCLA is one of the few schools that give you a BA for accounting (most give a BS)and I was able to trade all those advanced math classes that I suck at to business math classes pwew...I got through. So see there is some element of creativeness there. Many of my class mates went on to be CFO's, CEO's, and other creative paths. Don't sell yourselves or hubby short in the creative department. being practical does not mean one is not creative.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

hutsonshouse said:


> I went to school with a girl named Bambi, and I just loved her. She was so sweet and I always remembered her, so when I was expecting my second child I mentioned if it was a girl I liked the name Bambi. My then 1.5 year old son, in all his innocence, said "if it is a boy can we call him Thumper?" HAHA:whoo:


Yes, she was a fun Bambi and her name fit her,we were quite the partners in crime and ohh..the fun we had...

Can't let me kids know I used to break the rules......ound:

I still would consider naming a pet Bambi or Thumper, but Gucci got her name by default, when My husband got the bill and found out how much I agreed to PAY for her, he started calling her my "Gucci dog", and it stuck, before she even got here she was a high priced luxury item  My DH was raised never to pay more than $100 for a dog, lol...sticker shock with the Havanese 

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

morriscsps = morris Christopher Scott Pamela Sue

which has been our email address since... ummm... there were email addresses. It just makes it easier to have one username for everything social.

I know... boring.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Oh come on accountants can be creative. Most people who do not know me well are shocked to find out I was an accounting major. I went to UCLA and started as a creative writing major but the math was hard!!!!! Math and most things with numbers have been a challenge for me. Well I needed to finish college quickly to get back to work and I loved the english, lit and writing classes soooo much they were taking me forever. I had a wise counsellor tell me what ever I took, I could always write because a certain element of what made me good at it was already there. So I changed my major to accounting and UCLA is one of the few schools that give you a BA for accounting (most give a BS)and I was able to trade all those advanced math classes that I suck at to business math classes pwew...I got through. So see there is some element of creativeness there. Many of my class mates went on to be CFO's, CEO's, and other creative paths. Don't sell yourselves or hubby short in the creative department. being practical does not mean one is not creative.


Nope. I love my husband dearly, but he doesn't have a creative bone in his body.<g> Many other WONDERFUL qualities, but creativity? Nope.:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love this thread- very cute idea.

Not much creativity Laurie Frangione = LaurieF

BORING!!:sorry:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am boring too. Luv2havs.- pretty obvious, although since I now have 3, I should change it, right?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great thread. I wish I had thought of something creative but when I joined the forum I simply combined the names of my girls, McKenna and Sedona. Not terribly creative. Oh well, at least you know who is in my signature photo.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is apparent I think. I was supposed to be a boy though. Mom had 3 boys prior and there had not been any girls born in our family in 63 years. Not a typo=YES...63 years! The little girl born ahead of me died at age 3.

I was born in a brand new car,just days old of my Grandparents....and when Dad pulled up to the hospital the nurses ran out and said Robert,you have a GIRL! Dad was weak stomached and peeked over the door and said......well it looks like a boy to me! (I was not cleaned up yet of course!). Back then,because I was born outside of the hospital I could not be in with the other babies,germs I guess?,and I was kept in a closet. Mom was not happy with visitors because having a girl was a BIG BIG deal in my family and Mom had to tell them I was in the closet! Mom only had a boy's name picked out and I was to be John Francis. I ended up being named after my Grandma Julia...everyone called Julie. I am not Julia...just Julie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Julie. I love that story. I never would have guessed you would have to come out of the closet.  Our closet crafter. I guess you were in a hurry to get into this little old world.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool story Julie. Thanks for that. See , even a simple username can have meaning.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love that story, Julie. I had an Aunt Julia, too and I love that name.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, Julie different days back when you were born and I guess you were not in the big city.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No--we were in a rural area. A small farming community. As a kid when people would ask where were you born? I'd say....in the car! 

Strange as it was--my Mom was at the doctor's office that day and he sent her home saying a couple more weeks. I thought otherwise apparently! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine is a family name. But Sir Winston's name has a story. As some of you know he was advertised in a shelter in SC as a Hav-ShihTzu rescue. I was looking high and low for a Hav with "eyebrows" like Cicero, Augie and Quincy. In the picture you could not see his nose, but it appeared he had eyebrows. I went to see him, knowing he was taller than a Hav or ShihTzu, but when I saw him in that cage/run it was love at first site. The rescue people said they found him outside on the road, got him into the shelter and named him Homer. Clearly he was NOT a Homer...he had run away from Home it appeared. Amanda, Sharlene and Dale helped me with his name...I liked Winston, and since the forum had a Winston, and due to his little shorter than a Hav muzzle, I called him Sir Winston...he truly does think he is royalty!:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute story Flynn , thanks for that. It does suite him though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Clare is obviously my name, and Gigi pronounced jiggy, is my nickname,which everyone at home calls me.I was named Gigi because at about 6 months of age all I used to do was jig up and down in my pram, and jig to any music.No one in the family has ever called me Clare, it would be really weird if they started now!! Not a very exciting story,just as well my Dad didn't give me a nickname as he thought I looked like a toilet brush when he first saw me!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute story Clare, ummm, Gigi. I actually thought the pronunciation was like Louis Jourdan said it in the movie of the same name. Almost a soft zhe-zhe. But now I shall remember it's more like Lisa's little Giggy (or Jiggy).


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Clare, Me too, I was thinking like the French GIGI, so glad you let us know how to pronounce it!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well you are right the reason the name is spelt that way is because of the film,a posh friend of my mothers always called me Gigi like the film, and when she sent cards or letters that was how she spelt it,so it stuck. I guess the film must be around the same age as me!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Clare, Gigi is often a french nickname for Giselle. Yes there is a movie GIGI with Leslie Caron and Maurice Chevalier it is my granddaughter's favorite ZsaZsa Gabor has a small role in it and my granddaugher loves the part where GIGI's calls her 'common', my granddaughter has just turned 8 LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Clare, Gigi is often a french nickname for Giselle. Yes there is a movie GIGI with Leslie Caron and Maurice Chevalier it is my granddaughter's favorite ZsaZsa Gabor has a small role in it and my granddaugher loves the part where GIGI's calls her 'common', my granddaughter has just turned 8 LOL.


It was actually Eva Gabor. That's one of my all time favorite movies. I had a mighty crush on Louis Jourdan when I was very young.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I just googled the movie Gigi, and it came out 3 years after I was born, but that was where the spelling for my name came from,I to enjoyed the film.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, i guess i ought to explain mine a bit more lol, I'm not called Grimnel, my name is Sarah. I first used Grimnel as a name for my pet stone Gargoyle and then i started using it to sign my artwork with and the name stuck, i use it for most social web stuff.
Grimnel is just a name i made up when i was quite young and into elves, fairies and dragons and all things fantasy but some people have said it sounds very elvish or witch like lol. The pictures i have attached are;

My pet gargoyle Grimnel
Me in my halloween costume
Me now (sorry no makeup - im allergic to it! And boy do i need it this year most of all being the big 40 in August)
One of my artworks (testing my new airbrush out with ink and penwork), i do the dragons really detailed, it takes months sometimes.

So thats me, and this thread is FAB! Clare - i never knew (Gigi) haha.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Grimnel said:


> Well, i guess i ought to explain mine a bit more lol, I'm not called Grimnel, my name is Sarah. I first used Grimnel as a name for my pet stone Gargoyle and then i started using it to sign my artwork with and the name stuck, i use it for most social web stuff.
> Grimnel is just a name i made up when i was quite young and into elves, fairies and dragons and all things fantasy but some people have said it sounds very elvish or witch like lol. The pictures i have attached are;
> 
> My pet gargoyle Grimnel
> ...


Sarah, you're very talented, look nowhere near the big 40 (which, btw, is a far distant marker in my rear view mirror) and your user name is adorable.

This is a fun thread.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Aw thanks, oh i forgot to say (though you probably would have noticed) that the artwork isn't a finished piece lol.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Grimnel said:


> Aw thanks, oh i forgot to say (though you probably would have noticed) that the artwork isn't a finished piece lol.


Finished or not, your talent clearly shines through.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love your art work, and would like to see more! I really love magical things myself,I've never really grown up,and nor do I want to. Is your art a hobby or a job? By the way if you are worried about being allergic to make up, have you tried mineral make up, it is excellent, and very light, and actually good for the skin, I had to start using it about a year ago because of skin problems,and it has been a god send!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the stories thanks for sharing. I have been wondering about a few of the names also

Well mine isn't very creative either...what do you want with a girl named Jennifer? lol Talk about lack of originality! My Mom used to swear that no one had the name before I was born. All through school there were always 3-4 Jennifers- or variations I always went by Jenny- except when their were too many of those the it was J.C. -atleast my maiden name was original Carnelison- I married a Holt...yeah I know haha..when My husband (Russ) went to pick up a prescription for me they said they had over 200 Jennifer Holts...anyway Holt24- email adress, 24 is the age I wish I was..lol no I am into Nascar and I love Jeff Gordon

Pets names:

Drake Sherman Schnauzer Holt- named after his Dad Dirk Hudson- Drake will be 7 on Cinco de Mayo- My sil has his Mom( Porsha) and Dad- other sil has Drake's sis from the same litter- Charlie

Izabella Laren Schnauzer Holt- Izzy, Izzy B, BB, Bellybean. She is 3 and came from a breeder in Washington. We had just lost 2 of our dear cats Fuzzy my calico who I had from when I was still in hs when my Mom was alive was 18, and Sampson was 14- and we had to say goodbye to both of them within a month. We were a hearbroken house
Russ had already said when the cats go we aren't getting another- we still have 2- but that we could get another schnauzer- love the no shedding we everywhere I looked I was reminded of my Fuzzy Girl- I am tearing up still now- she was a sassy girl! I started the search and found a little girl- I already knew she would be Izzy -after Fuzzy. Even though schnauzers aren't as pricey as havs, we didn't have the $- but I knew I HAD to have her- I printed a photo 8x10 and hug it on the bathroom mirror saying " Daddy please let me come home, Love Izzy" we came up with the $ and 3 wks later she was in our arms.

Havana White- Vana Banana- she came into our lives by pure fate. The night before Leta our 4 yr old was wishing for a little white dog- the next night Russ saw Vana in the center divide of the highway and he pulled over to save her. He called me and I said bring her home and we will take care of her and help her find her family. Mats, fleas, dehydrated and malnorished with tire tread stuck to her- she was a mess- but so so so sweet. I hung flyers, went to the shelters, check for microchip- no reports of a lost dog. So we decided to add her to the bunch. We aren't sure of her breed- but through your help I am certain she has some Havanese in her.

Princess- Ian's cat he got her when he was 5 he is now 15- from the shelter
Lucky- is just that! a big tabby that adopted us. He was hanging out in our garage, coming and going then I saw him cross the street and almost get hit- that was it- I brought him in gave him a bath and got rid of the earmites and he hasn't looked back- we have had him about 8 yrs- we have doggie doors and he choses to be with us 

Leta my daughter is named after my Mom who passed away of breat cancer @ the age of 39 in 1993...ladies check the tatas!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jenny, love your whole clan. There is something very magical and spiritual about your little girl. Has it manifested itself in any way yet (other than wanting the white dog)?


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Geri oh and you mean magical as in how she thinks she is a real princess and rules the world? or her magical gift of gab? I didn't know that 4 yr old could talk so much lol

She is a special girl- she has a strawberry hemangioma (birthmark) on her neck and when she was a baby it looked like a kiss. So we call it her angel kiss- I tell her that her Grandma Leta couldn't be here to watch her grow so God let her kiss her before she was sent to us from heaven...it is also easier to say! lol
these are some of my fav photos of my girls.. I think she gets her love of animals from us


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She has something magical about her. She's special in some way that, if you haven't seen it yet, you soon will. Also, coincidentally, beautiful. Lovely story about her angel's kiss.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Strangely we were going to pick a schnauzer for our next dog as I wanted none shedding, I'd bought books on them too and thought hubby wouldn't allow me to pay so much for a havanese, but then he melted when he saw them lol, I love your story Jen it takes a special person to take in animals like that. 
Clare I don't think I will ever grow up either, in my head I'm still in my early teens.
I trained as a fine artist and later as a graphic designer which led me to the job I do now which is in publishing and media but I swapped my artistic skills for technology ones and now support our business applications, configuring databases etc, so my art has become a hobby. I think a few pup paintings are in order though lol
I will see if I can get hold of that makeup and give it a try I've never heard of it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jenny your stories are wonderful and I love your family!!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:


Julie said:


> Mine is apparent I think. I was supposed to be a boy though. Mom had 3 boys prior and there had not been any girls born in our family in 63 years. Not a typo=YES...63 years! The little girl born ahead of me died at age 3.
> 
> I was born in a brand new car,just days old of my Grandparents....and when Dad pulled up to the hospital the nurses ran out and said Robert,you have a GIRL! Dad was weak stomached and peeked over the door and said......well it looks like a boy to me! (I was not cleaned up yet of course!). Back then,because I was born outside of the hospital I could not be in with the other babies,germs I guess?,and I was kept in a closet. Mom was not happy with visitors because having a girl was a BIG BIG deal in my family and Mom had to tell them I was in the closet! Mom only had a boy's name picked out and I was to be John Francis. I ended up being named after my Grandma Julia...everyone called Julie. I am not Julia...just Julie.


ound: You were kept in a closet?? Now THAT is one funny story, Julie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok..so I used to work for Intel, which at times can be very high stress, (understatement)
as I worked in PCB design segment. Well, not being one to use profanity, I coined the phrase "I MURPHED up!" And as the years rolled by I came to realize that God must have intended me to be a "Murph", for my life always seemed to lean towards Murphy's Law.. 

I am and remain, "IMAMURPH"! The avatar is so telling of my half baked, coffee state of mind!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love it, Diane


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Great stories, such a cute thread!

Bellasmom, not too hard to figure out! Although my original Bella was the puppy we never got from the breeder at the last minute because of the heart murmur. I had already fallen in love with her long distance so when I had the opportunity to get one of her half-sisters instead, I kept the name Bella.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I love this thread since I alwasy wondered about peoples screen names!! SnobunnieNY is pretty easy. I love winter and all its forms. I used to ski alot in college and the name has stuck. Especially now since we are avid snowmobiliers. NY is well where we live. We are way upstate near the Tug Hill Plateau - North of syracuse and bordering on the Adirondack Mnts. I have used this nick since my first login back when they first started email, and on almost every website. I have some slight variations Snobunnie83 (my graduation year too). So cool to find these stories out!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone  and Geri if you see something special about Leta I tend to believe it after your story about the diamonds

oh and the schnauzers are a great breed! It is a family thing with us- like I said 1 sil has drakes parents, the other has his sis & 1 of our dogs daughters. My aunt had a male and she got another of daughter. (8 in the family) then we have our extended schnauzer family- kinda goo goo over the breed -learning a ton about the havanese though!

few ?'s I posted but haven't got a reply:

I am going to describe Vana's behavior, tell me if you think it is characteristic common to the breed.

Loves to walk on her hind legs- she actually rides Izzy and Drake
The girl is like a jumping bean- like the dogs on the commercials jumping to see out the window
Her vocals sound as if she is going to start talking
she peels out with all fours- looks like she is doing the moonwalk...so cute
when she gets excited she sneezes, this fluffs up her hair
HATES when I leave- has to come w/me or she whines and scratches- even with the rest of the gang here.
She is stuborn, but very sensative- I raised my voice the other day and it looked as if she was going to cry- I felt so bad.

oh and to those that have had liters or light colored girls that went through heats a question about the nipples Vana's skin is pink and now her nipples look blueish, my husband is concerned I told him it is just her veins and blood flow to the area ( like human woman when they cycle) her veins in her leg are the same. Should I be concerned or is this normal?


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

"Katkoota" is my nickname. All my close people and friends call me with that.

My dad gave me this nick name when I was around 2 years old or so...and the nickname stuck on everyone's minds for me until this day; I am called with it.

I was and still am in the small size among my peers who are around my age. The nickname "Katkoota" is given to something small or petit when it comes to people.

However, this is what the real "Katkoota" looks like









So if you translated the word "Katkoota" to English, it will be "Chick"


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

characteristic common to the breed? lol I read through and kept saying - oh ours do that, ours do that oh and that hahaha

Loves to walk on her hind legs- yep mine do
The girl is like a jumping bean- ours are extremely good jumpers sometimes jumping with all four paws in one go it looks hilarious
Her vocals sound as if she is going to start talking - Our boys do that but not little pixie
when she gets excited she sneezes, this fluffs up her hair - not quite sneezes we get the nods, flicking of the head
HATES when I leave- has to come w/me or she whines and scratches- even with the rest of the gang here. - Ours aren't too bad, they don't like us leaving but they settle quickly (according to our neighbour lol) i get followed everywhere round the house though.
She is stuborn, but very sensative- I raised my voice the other day and it looked as if she was going to cry- I felt so bad. - Stubborn yes for Jasper and Marley, Pixie just shows her tummy for everything.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that Pixie in you avatar? So very darling and who could raise their voice to that sweetie pie? LOL


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I still would consider naming a pet Bambi or Thumper, but Gucci got her name by default, when My husband got the bill and found out how much I agreed to PAY for her, he started calling her my "Gucci dog", and it stuck, before she even got here she was a high priced luxury item  My DH was raised never to pay more than $100 for a dog, lol...sticker shock with the Havanese 

Kara[/QUOTE]

Completely agree with the husband statement about the price of the dog. Last night while I was emailing back and forth with the breeder that I had choosen (thanks to all the great info and referals I saw on the forum) he said " I will NEVER pay $500 for a dog"... I innocently looked at him and said "I know honey" and continued to key my email... still haven't told him the real price for our new addiotion this year


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My DH use to be that way I have been working on a Bolonka, of course I kept working the price up with different breeds after I got him to say ok to a Tibetan Terrier, I mention the cute Bolonkas he had visited with and said my brother inlaw and nephew might be able to arrange one from Russia and suddenly he said why not contact the breeder here, of course I told him, you will be shocked and he said let me deal with that. Will see. He is hooked on the Havanese. So it will be interesting to see how you fair. Also my DH has had to deal with the coast of my rescues $$$$ but when one passed away he realized his heart was the biggest cost of all. Best of luck in getting DH on board.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I too, am from a family who pays $300-$400 at most for a dog. My Mom, Boyfriend, and 2 sons know the truth about my Havs price tags. My Dad would have a stroke...and he has tried real hard to find out, cause he's seen them advertised in the classifieds for $1000. He's told people I paid a thousand bucks for my puppy. Then the person comes up to me and says "You paid a thousand bucks for that?" I say "I most certainly did not pay a thousand bucks! Where in the world did you hear that?!" So you see...it's real important to zip it around here! Most people would think me insane! 

When Yogi was a month old, I broke my ankle chasing her to keep her from getting to the road. The ambulance came to pick me up off the side of the road. I was telling the EMT (or whatever the ambulance people are called?) that I was chasing after my puppy when I broke my ankle. She said "What kind of puppy do you have?" I said "A Havanese." She said "You are kidding me! I have a Havanese too!" How amazing is that! She lives in a town about 45 minutes away from where I live. I was transfered to a hospital in the closest city to us, to be screwed back together. She and I talked about our Havanese most of the way(When I wasn't passed out from the pain!). She also kept the price of her puppy a secret from most people...including her husband. She had also driven all the way to Nebraska to get her puppy, and told her husband she drove to Des Moines to get him! Ahhhh the things we do for our babys! Very funny!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is such a fun thread. I love your story Stacey. You made me laugh, and I'm so glad they screwed you back together so you could get to chase Yogi yet another day.


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 19, 2011)

comment removed


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

WTH? Somebody sounds slightly illiterate...good choice banning her!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this thread..though I missed the banned comment


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed it too Diane. We have a very efficient mop up squad.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I missed it too Diane. We have a very efficient mop up squad.


mop up squad, lmfboound:

Well said!


----------

